# Rancilio rocky problem after new burrs fitted



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)

I just fitted new burrs on my rocky, tried to set it properly after so that 0 was not far off the burrs touching but now even when I'm grinding what should be fine my 2oz shots are taking about 15 seconds, start of looking ok then all of a sudden the flow increases and splutters a bit.

i tried dialling it all the way in which with the old burrs would have stalled the shot but it appears to be making no difference

using a rocket apartamento

any ideas anyone ?

(roll in the niche becoming available !)


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

It sounds like channeling rather than a grinder problem. Check the grinds and see if it's a fairly uniform powder. If it's a lot of variation in the grinds, some powder all the way through to some chunky boulders, then there's likely a problem in the alignment of the burrs. If the powder is consistent and fine then it's probably your distribution, or tamping that's causing a problem in the puck.

If it starts fine but then splutters and flow increases that could be that as the puck receives more water pressure it breaks up and those cracks allow the water through much faster than they should - that's channeling, and you'll get the same problem with the niche.

HTH


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I suspect that you may need to gently peel off the number sticker on the rocky (or ignore) and then wind down the top burrs till touching back off a little (all this by hand at this stage) no more than a quarter turn, gently fit bean hopper with peg near the end stop, tighten down the hopper enough to hold in place but not super tight. Ignore numbers at this stage. Wind back the hopper to somewhere around 9 or 10 then power up rocky and with no beans in, wind down until you hear the burrs start to chirrup, this is your zero point. Turn off grinder and remove hopper without turning so as to preserve zero point and if you still have a couple of slots free on the adjuster ring on that the hopper slots into lift up hopper and move round so that the end stop closest to the end if that makes sense (there are a couple of youtube video's that show this better than I can), tighten down hopper and whatever the number is, if haven't removed sticker, this is your new zero point.

The zero point will be in a different place as Rocky burrs (and others) can be slightly different due to changes in manufacturer / supplier / tolerances etc and in the factory when building your Rocky originally they set the zero point, back off a touch then apply the sticker.

If you do a search for Rocky / Rancilio mods and replacing burrs should get something visual to back up / replace with better explanation of the above, been a while since I owned a rocky so no links to offer up am afraid.

Hope you get it sorted.

John


----------

